# "Canada First" Defence Procurement



## 102first_hussars (Jun 29, 2006)

DND/CF : Canada First - Defence Procurement :


This is a long waited breath of fresh air, it may not seem like much but its a step, were buying equipment at the rate of the new recruits come in so we dont get ahead of ourselves, but its such a good feeling, I have been in the military long enough to see the Liberals dissect our fighting ability before my eyes.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> I have been in the military long enough to see the Liberals dissect our fighting ability before my eyes.


So have I.



102first_hussars said:


> This is a long waited breath of fresh air


Yes it is. It's the first real commitment to procurement since the Mulroney years. Like you said, it may not seem like much, but it's something. It's actually _something_.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2006)

However what happened to the new Ice Breaker idea? I hear that now you guys are getting used ones


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

I haven't heard or read a thing about it. To be honest with you, I couldn't really care less about ice breakers at this point. That was a purely political issue anyway, so I don't really put too much stock in it. There are so many more important things we (the Navy) need right now, like new destroyers, new oilers, and maybe better subs. I don't think we'll be seeing new subs anytime soon though. Not even with Harper.

These new transport ships are a good idea, and something we've always lacked. Same goes for the heavy lift transport planes. No more hitching a ride with the Americans, or hiring Ukrainians. 
We had heavy lift helicopters in the past, but they fell under the Liberal axe.

These things are all sorely needed and wonderful and everything, but there's really something we all need that's just as vital to a smoothly running military: an adequate supply system and support facilities. They've gone straight into the shItter over the last bunch of years, and must be addressed. It doesn't matter what kind of toys you have if you can't keep them in service where they belong.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2006)

> No more hitching a ride with the Americans, or hiring Ukrainians



Yeah those damn Ukraniuns  we got enough of those down here, thats why they call it Edmonchuck

anyway im just concerned about all the branches of service, in order for us Mud Monkey's to do our jobs every branch needs to be tip-top


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats an old picture, weve upgraded from catapaults to cannon balls now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

there're hundreds of funny pictures like that around, a number were posted on here a while back and i wish i could find them again......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Boy, I can't wait for the new gear to start rollin' in.  

I'll bet you think I'm joking, don't you?


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

lol Wayne don't you ever defend Canada's military ability? You always slam us. Yes we are weak but does that national pride ever kick in for you?


Are you proud of your sub? Of the Navy?


Just wondering b/c you slam us bad all the time. I know you are right but still. Some part of you must be proud to be in the navy or why would you be there.

Just wondering, not trying to start anything with you just wondering.

It was a funny pic by the way.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Are you proud of your sub? Of the Navy?


Of course, the Navy! Damn, almost forgot.  

Can't neglect the senior service.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ahhhhh Wayne!!!! 



Senior service?????? lol


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Senior service?????? lol



We're the oldest (in general terms), proudest, and the best o' the bunch!


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> We're the oldest (in general terms), proudest, and the best o' the bunch!





Careful Wayne its almost like you are insinuating you (navy) are good.... or that you are proud of the navy.......lol


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

I _am_ proud to serve, and I always have been. That pride, unfortunately, isn't shared by our very own politicians or enough of the civil population, and it's been reflected in the state of the Armed Forces for too many years. I love this country and I'll continue to serve in any way I can, but we need to face facts. Besides, no one pokes fun at the military quite like it's members. It's an old tri-service tradition.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 8, 2006)

Didn't you guys have a sub, that you bought from somewhere in Europe, catch fire on the way to Canada? A couple of years back or something like that?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 8, 2006)

The HCMS Chicoutimi... As I heard of it.

I don't know what happened with the remains of the sub... May be they'll try to use the undamaged parts in the "newer" subs. If that floating cigare is still at sea, I think the Canadian Army will lose all the respect I had for it... And I didn't had much.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

I think I'd be a little concerned too, if the Army was operating submarines. 

About your lack of respect for the military; is it because you find the state of things embarrassing, or because you have little respect for service personnel in general? I'm wondering if I should take it personally or not. 

By the way, it isn't HCMS, it's HMCS for Her Majesty's Canadian Ship/Submarine. The official French acronym is NCSM for "Navire canadien de Sa Majesté".


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 8, 2006)

> I think I'd be a little concerned too, if the Army was operating submarines.



And im a little concerned about the navy using helicopters right now


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 29, 2006)

DND/CF : Canada First - Defence Procurement :


This is a long waited breath of fresh air, it may not seem like much but its a step, were buying equipment at the rate of the new recruits come in so we dont get ahead of ourselves, but its such a good feeling, I have been in the military long enough to see the Liberals dissect our fighting ability before my eyes.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> I have been in the military long enough to see the Liberals dissect our fighting ability before my eyes.


So have I.



102first_hussars said:


> This is a long waited breath of fresh air


Yes it is. It's the first real commitment to procurement since the Mulroney years. Like you said, it may not seem like much, but it's something. It's actually _something_.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2006)

However what happened to the new Ice Breaker idea? I hear that now you guys are getting used ones


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

I haven't heard or read a thing about it. To be honest with you, I couldn't really care less about ice breakers at this point. That was a purely political issue anyway, so I don't really put too much stock in it. There are so many more important things we (the Navy) need right now, like new destroyers, new oilers, and maybe better subs. I don't think we'll be seeing new subs anytime soon though. Not even with Harper.

These new transport ships are a good idea, and something we've always lacked. Same goes for the heavy lift transport planes. No more hitching a ride with the Americans, or hiring Ukrainians. 
We had heavy lift helicopters in the past, but they fell under the Liberal axe.

These things are all sorely needed and wonderful and everything, but there's really something we all need that's just as vital to a smoothly running military: an adequate supply system and support facilities. They've gone straight into the shItter over the last bunch of years, and must be addressed. It doesn't matter what kind of toys you have if you can't keep them in service where they belong.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2006)

> No more hitching a ride with the Americans, or hiring Ukrainians



Yeah those damn Ukraniuns  we got enough of those down here, thats why they call it Edmonchuck

anyway im just concerned about all the branches of service, in order for us Mud Monkey's to do our jobs every branch needs to be tip-top


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats an old picture, weve upgraded from catapaults to cannon balls now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

there're hundreds of funny pictures like that around, a number were posted on here a while back and i wish i could find them again......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Boy, I can't wait for the new gear to start rollin' in.  

I'll bet you think I'm joking, don't you?


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

lol Wayne don't you ever defend Canada's military ability? You always slam us. Yes we are weak but does that national pride ever kick in for you?


Are you proud of your sub? Of the Navy?


Just wondering b/c you slam us bad all the time. I know you are right but still. Some part of you must be proud to be in the navy or why would you be there.

Just wondering, not trying to start anything with you just wondering.

It was a funny pic by the way.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Are you proud of your sub? Of the Navy?


Of course, the Navy! Damn, almost forgot.  

Can't neglect the senior service.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ahhhhh Wayne!!!! 



Senior service?????? lol


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Senior service?????? lol



We're the oldest (in general terms), proudest, and the best o' the bunch!


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> We're the oldest (in general terms), proudest, and the best o' the bunch!





Careful Wayne its almost like you are insinuating you (navy) are good.... or that you are proud of the navy.......lol


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

I _am_ proud to serve, and I always have been. That pride, unfortunately, isn't shared by our very own politicians or enough of the civil population, and it's been reflected in the state of the Armed Forces for too many years. I love this country and I'll continue to serve in any way I can, but we need to face facts. Besides, no one pokes fun at the military quite like it's members. It's an old tri-service tradition.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 8, 2006)

Didn't you guys have a sub, that you bought from somewhere in Europe, catch fire on the way to Canada? A couple of years back or something like that?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 8, 2006)

The HCMS Chicoutimi... As I heard of it.

I don't know what happened with the remains of the sub... May be they'll try to use the undamaged parts in the "newer" subs. If that floating cigare is still at sea, I think the Canadian Army will lose all the respect I had for it... And I didn't had much.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

I think I'd be a little concerned too, if the Army was operating submarines. 

About your lack of respect for the military; is it because you find the state of things embarrassing, or because you have little respect for service personnel in general? I'm wondering if I should take it personally or not. 

By the way, it isn't HCMS, it's HMCS for Her Majesty's Canadian Ship/Submarine. The official French acronym is NCSM for "Navire canadien de Sa Majesté".


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 8, 2006)

> I think I'd be a little concerned too, if the Army was operating submarines.



And im a little concerned about the navy using helicopters right now


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 29, 2006)

DND/CF : Canada First - Defence Procurement :


This is a long waited breath of fresh air, it may not seem like much but its a step, were buying equipment at the rate of the new recruits come in so we dont get ahead of ourselves, but its such a good feeling, I have been in the military long enough to see the Liberals dissect our fighting ability before my eyes.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> I have been in the military long enough to see the Liberals dissect our fighting ability before my eyes.


So have I.



102first_hussars said:


> This is a long waited breath of fresh air


Yes it is. It's the first real commitment to procurement since the Mulroney years. Like you said, it may not seem like much, but it's something. It's actually _something_.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2006)

However what happened to the new Ice Breaker idea? I hear that now you guys are getting used ones


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

I haven't heard or read a thing about it. To be honest with you, I couldn't really care less about ice breakers at this point. That was a purely political issue anyway, so I don't really put too much stock in it. There are so many more important things we (the Navy) need right now, like new destroyers, new oilers, and maybe better subs. I don't think we'll be seeing new subs anytime soon though. Not even with Harper.

These new transport ships are a good idea, and something we've always lacked. Same goes for the heavy lift transport planes. No more hitching a ride with the Americans, or hiring Ukrainians. 
We had heavy lift helicopters in the past, but they fell under the Liberal axe.

These things are all sorely needed and wonderful and everything, but there's really something we all need that's just as vital to a smoothly running military: an adequate supply system and support facilities. They've gone straight into the shItter over the last bunch of years, and must be addressed. It doesn't matter what kind of toys you have if you can't keep them in service where they belong.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2006)

> No more hitching a ride with the Americans, or hiring Ukrainians



Yeah those damn Ukraniuns  we got enough of those down here, thats why they call it Edmonchuck

anyway im just concerned about all the branches of service, in order for us Mud Monkey's to do our jobs every branch needs to be tip-top


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats an old picture, weve upgraded from catapaults to cannon balls now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

there're hundreds of funny pictures like that around, a number were posted on here a while back and i wish i could find them again......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Boy, I can't wait for the new gear to start rollin' in.  

I'll bet you think I'm joking, don't you?


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

lol Wayne don't you ever defend Canada's military ability? You always slam us. Yes we are weak but does that national pride ever kick in for you?


Are you proud of your sub? Of the Navy?


Just wondering b/c you slam us bad all the time. I know you are right but still. Some part of you must be proud to be in the navy or why would you be there.

Just wondering, not trying to start anything with you just wondering.

It was a funny pic by the way.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Are you proud of your sub? Of the Navy?


Of course, the Navy! Damn, almost forgot.  

Can't neglect the senior service.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ahhhhh Wayne!!!! 



Senior service?????? lol


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Senior service?????? lol



We're the oldest (in general terms), proudest, and the best o' the bunch!


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> We're the oldest (in general terms), proudest, and the best o' the bunch!





Careful Wayne its almost like you are insinuating you (navy) are good.... or that you are proud of the navy.......lol


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

I _am_ proud to serve, and I always have been. That pride, unfortunately, isn't shared by our very own politicians or enough of the civil population, and it's been reflected in the state of the Armed Forces for too many years. I love this country and I'll continue to serve in any way I can, but we need to face facts. Besides, no one pokes fun at the military quite like it's members. It's an old tri-service tradition.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 8, 2006)

Didn't you guys have a sub, that you bought from somewhere in Europe, catch fire on the way to Canada? A couple of years back or something like that?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 8, 2006)

The HCMS Chicoutimi... As I heard of it.

I don't know what happened with the remains of the sub... May be they'll try to use the undamaged parts in the "newer" subs. If that floating cigare is still at sea, I think the Canadian Army will lose all the respect I had for it... And I didn't had much.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

I think I'd be a little concerned too, if the Army was operating submarines. 

About your lack of respect for the military; is it because you find the state of things embarrassing, or because you have little respect for service personnel in general? I'm wondering if I should take it personally or not. 

By the way, it isn't HCMS, it's HMCS for Her Majesty's Canadian Ship/Submarine. The official French acronym is NCSM for "Navire canadien de Sa Majesté".


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 8, 2006)

> I think I'd be a little concerned too, if the Army was operating submarines.



And im a little concerned about the navy using helicopters right now


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 29, 2006)

DND/CF : Canada First - Defence Procurement :


This is a long waited breath of fresh air, it may not seem like much but its a step, were buying equipment at the rate of the new recruits come in so we dont get ahead of ourselves, but its such a good feeling, I have been in the military long enough to see the Liberals dissect our fighting ability before my eyes.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> I have been in the military long enough to see the Liberals dissect our fighting ability before my eyes.


So have I.



102first_hussars said:


> This is a long waited breath of fresh air


Yes it is. It's the first real commitment to procurement since the Mulroney years. Like you said, it may not seem like much, but it's something. It's actually _something_.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2006)

However what happened to the new Ice Breaker idea? I hear that now you guys are getting used ones


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

I haven't heard or read a thing about it. To be honest with you, I couldn't really care less about ice breakers at this point. That was a purely political issue anyway, so I don't really put too much stock in it. There are so many more important things we (the Navy) need right now, like new destroyers, new oilers, and maybe better subs. I don't think we'll be seeing new subs anytime soon though. Not even with Harper.

These new transport ships are a good idea, and something we've always lacked. Same goes for the heavy lift transport planes. No more hitching a ride with the Americans, or hiring Ukrainians. 
We had heavy lift helicopters in the past, but they fell under the Liberal axe.

These things are all sorely needed and wonderful and everything, but there's really something we all need that's just as vital to a smoothly running military: an adequate supply system and support facilities. They've gone straight into the shItter over the last bunch of years, and must be addressed. It doesn't matter what kind of toys you have if you can't keep them in service where they belong.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2006)

> No more hitching a ride with the Americans, or hiring Ukrainians



Yeah those damn Ukraniuns  we got enough of those down here, thats why they call it Edmonchuck

anyway im just concerned about all the branches of service, in order for us Mud Monkey's to do our jobs every branch needs to be tip-top


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats an old picture, weve upgraded from catapaults to cannon balls now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

there're hundreds of funny pictures like that around, a number were posted on here a while back and i wish i could find them again......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Boy, I can't wait for the new gear to start rollin' in.  

I'll bet you think I'm joking, don't you?


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

lol Wayne don't you ever defend Canada's military ability? You always slam us. Yes we are weak but does that national pride ever kick in for you?


Are you proud of your sub? Of the Navy?


Just wondering b/c you slam us bad all the time. I know you are right but still. Some part of you must be proud to be in the navy or why would you be there.

Just wondering, not trying to start anything with you just wondering.

It was a funny pic by the way.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Are you proud of your sub? Of the Navy?


Of course, the Navy! Damn, almost forgot.  

Can't neglect the senior service.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ahhhhh Wayne!!!! 



Senior service?????? lol


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Senior service?????? lol



We're the oldest (in general terms), proudest, and the best o' the bunch!


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> We're the oldest (in general terms), proudest, and the best o' the bunch!





Careful Wayne its almost like you are insinuating you (navy) are good.... or that you are proud of the navy.......lol


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

I _am_ proud to serve, and I always have been. That pride, unfortunately, isn't shared by our very own politicians or enough of the civil population, and it's been reflected in the state of the Armed Forces for too many years. I love this country and I'll continue to serve in any way I can, but we need to face facts. Besides, no one pokes fun at the military quite like it's members. It's an old tri-service tradition.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 8, 2006)

Didn't you guys have a sub, that you bought from somewhere in Europe, catch fire on the way to Canada? A couple of years back or something like that?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 8, 2006)

The HCMS Chicoutimi... As I heard of it.

I don't know what happened with the remains of the sub... May be they'll try to use the undamaged parts in the "newer" subs. If that floating cigare is still at sea, I think the Canadian Army will lose all the respect I had for it... And I didn't had much.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

I think I'd be a little concerned too, if the Army was operating submarines. 

About your lack of respect for the military; is it because you find the state of things embarrassing, or because you have little respect for service personnel in general? I'm wondering if I should take it personally or not. 

By the way, it isn't HCMS, it's HMCS for Her Majesty's Canadian Ship/Submarine. The official French acronym is NCSM for "Navire canadien de Sa Majesté".


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 8, 2006)

> I think I'd be a little concerned too, if the Army was operating submarines.



And im a little concerned about the navy using helicopters right now


----------

